# Mantis Isnt Eating HELP!



## Midderz (Mar 8, 2008)

hello my mantis isnt eating its a giant asain and it shed 2 days ago y isnt it eating?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 8, 2008)

_Mantid Boy_ said:


> hello my mantis isnt eating its a giant asain and it shed 2 days ago y isnt it eating?


some can go up to 1 week after shedding until they eat again..dont worry it will be fine..some mantids eat right after shedding..some wait a few days some 1 week it all depends..im sure it will be fine..


----------



## Midderz (Mar 8, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> some can go up to 1 week after shedding until they eat again..dont worry it will be fine..some mantids eat right after shedding..some wait a few days some 1 week it all depends..im sure it will be fine..


well i put food in front of it it tried to grab it bet then it hits the lid its standing on and doesnt bother even looking at the food again


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 8, 2008)

_Mantid Boy_ said:


> well i put food in front of it it tried to grab it bet then it hits the lid its standing on and doesnt bother even looking at the food again


dont worry..if he hasnt had anything to eat after 5 days and hes looking thing then start worrying.;0


----------



## Midderz (Mar 8, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> dont worry..if he hasnt had anything to eat after 5 days and hes looking thing then start worrying.;0


he is really thin now though?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 8, 2008)

_Mantid Boy_ said:


> he is really thin now though?


its only been 2 days.every mantis i have wont eat till 2 or 3 days after sehdding.give it another couple days..i bet he starts eating in the next couple days..


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 8, 2008)

A newly shed mantis has soft, new skin and takes a while to become as tough as the previous skin


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 8, 2008)

hehehejust wait for a few days... the skin must be as tough as normal and the inside of the mantis too


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 8, 2008)

Also make sure its got the right living conditions.


----------



## Precious (Mar 10, 2008)

I have hierodulas and I've had them moult to adulthood and never be the same. All slow and drunk-like. One particular female was walking on my hand about a week after moulting when her leg just broke! It wasn't damaged or dark and it oozed what I suppose is hemolymph. That mantid was never right but I hand fed her and she made ooths. If he keeps it up just take an exacto to a crik (I take off the head and legs for sick mantids, tip from a friend who shall remain nameless) and put the icky end to his mouth. That'll get him started  .


----------



## mrblue (Mar 11, 2008)

like people have said, maybe its too early after moulting, or maybe its just one of those trouble mantids. what food are you feeding them? maybe try changing it? especially if its crickets. sometimes when you change food to something more active, youd be surprised how willing the mantis is to eat. flies and moths are good. lastly, like someone already said, the conditions. you say it shed but this still doesnt mean long term conditions are right. the main one i would say is temperature. sometimes if the temp is too low for mantids they just get all lethargic and refuse to eat. increase the temp for a few days and then try feeding again. and try offering some new different food too.


----------

